# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Anketa o dojenju - za stručni rad

## insomnia1

Poštovane, molim vas da mi pomognete.
Ispričavam se adminu ako post nije za objavu.

Radi se o Anketi o dojenju, namjenjenu svim ženama koje su dojile ili doje.

Anketa služi za izradu stručnog rada u sklopu doktorske disertacije. U naprijed hvala!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...bkm6zqcW8q2K4o

----------


## Inesz

insomia1,
ispunila sam anketu.

smatram da bi bilo sjajno kod pitanja "Iz kojeg razloga ste prestali dojiti'" staviti odgovor - samoodvikavanje djeteta jer kod djece koja se dugo doje, dijete (npr. u dobi od 2 godine ili starije)  samo prestane tražiti sisati.

----------


## rosa

Ispunila.
Iako, manjkava je anketa.
Razlozi za prestanak dojenja mogu biti visestruki, a postoji opcija samo jednog odgovora. I tako ta sve odgovore.

----------


## Cathy

> insomia1,
> ispunila sam anketu.
> 
> smatram da bi bilo sjajno kod pitanja "Iz kojeg razloga ste prestali dojiti'" staviti odgovor - samoodvikavanje djeteta jer kod djece koja se dugo doje, dijete (npr. u dobi od 2 godine ili starije)  samo prestane tražiti sisati.


X
Moji su svi sami prestali 2,5-3 godine.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kod pitanja gdje piše od koga ste dobili savjete treba dodati kao opciju primalje, odnosno sestre u rodilištu. Neke od njih su bile od izuzetne pomoći (neke nasuprot).

----------


## Peterlin

> Ispunila.
> Iako, manjkava je anketa.
> Razlozi za prestanak dojenja mogu biti visestruki, a postoji opcija samo jednog odgovora. I tako ta sve odgovore.


I ja sam to primijetila, ali teško je napraviti statistiku ako imaš jako veliki broj opcija. Izgleda netransparentno.
Moguće poboljšanje - ostaviti kućicu "Ostalo" u koju se mogu upisati komentari, što bi bilo zgodno za daljnju analizu.

----------


## Kaae

S obzirom na broj korisnica Rodine SOS grupe za dojenje, kao i osoba koje zovu SOS telefon, vjerujem da bi puno anketiranih bilo u mogucnosti i to odabrati kao odgovor, prije nego odaberu ginekologe ili medicinske sestre.

----------


## Vrijeska

I nije baš relevantan uzorak na ovom forumu.
Trebalo bi rezultate nekako obilježiti (mislim da je 90% majki s ovog foruma koje sudjeluju u raspravam dojilo, i još k tome duže nego neki opći prosjek).

----------


## Nera

Ispunila.

----------

